# allergic reaction to progesterone pessaries



## LHR72

Hi

I have had allergic reactions in both my IVF cycle and my medicated FET cycle to the progesterone pessaries, though it was a different type each time (cyclogest and utrogestan). During the IVF it started off as being itchy genitals, then developed into a rash on my arms and legs, and very swollen & itchy genitals. It was misdiagnosed as thrush at first, but the anti-histamines and steroid cream did the trick. I also had a miscarraige so could stop taking the pessaries. I had a medicated FET in October which was cancelled due to the embryos not surving the night afer the thaw. I'd been taking the pessaries for less than a week but had got the first itchy stage of the reaction again, and this took 10 days to die down after stopping the treatment. 
Id told the hospital this, but for the second medicated FET cycle they prescribed utrogestan again. when i raised it they cancelled the treatment as they said there wasn't an alternative to the pessaries. I've now been told i have to do natural FET because of this. 

My questions are:
1. have you heard of this allergy occurring before?
2. is there an alternative to taking progesterone pessaries?

thanks, Louise


----------



## mazv

Hi Louise,

I've never heard of an allergy to these before but I suppose it could happen. The product information for cyclogest doens't mention anything but the utrogestan does say it shouldn't be used in people with a known allergy or hypersensitivity to progesterone, it also contains arachis oil so should be avoided in anyone with a peanut allergy (cyclogest doesn't contain this though   )

You can get progesterone in injection form and I know that some girls on FF use Gestone injections during their 2ww's and beyond. I'd speak to your clinic about this and see what they say otherwise you could investigate other clinics and ask about treatment options there.

Hope you're able to sort this out and get onto your FET cycle again soon  

Maz x


----------



## LHR72

Thanks for the info Maz, i'll certainly talk to them about injections. 

i'm also suffering from another undiagnosed allergy which is causing red eyes (no itchiness) and have had this since May. steroid drops reduce the inflammation but no idea as yet what it is i'm allergic to - but suppose it could be connected?


----------

